# New Mile Stone



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

PIGEON TALK IS REACHING A NEW MILE STONE.WE HAVE 199,939 POSTS WE WILL SOON HAVE 200,000 I GUESS IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO. I AM ALSO COMING TO A NEW MILE STONE 991 POSTS SHOOTING FOR 1,000 SOME TIME THIS WEEK  GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Out of curiousity, when did PIGEON TALK first start.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Today*

We should reach the 200,000 mark sometime today as i checked a few minutes ago we were at 199,945.  GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Warriec, I Can't Answer That As I Have Been Here For About A Year And A Half. .george


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Lets see who will post the 200,000th post today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where are you guys finding that figure? Yea, George, I'm working toward 5000 posts..........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, it was a grand day for all of us when you found that pigeon at your mailbox and contacted Terry. She told us about you and how nice you were and we all wanted you to join. Your knowledge, common sense and sense of humor is appreciated so much.

I think, but am not positive, that the site probably started around 2002. I'm sure Terry or other mods will know.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Where are you guys finding that figure? Yea, George, I'm working toward 5000 posts..........


 HI RENEE, Scroll down to the bottom of the page to WHAT'S GOING ON. ,there you will see PIGEON TALK STATISTICS,that's the area that shows new members. .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

15 MORE TO GO WE WILL REACH THE MILE STONE TODAY,and I may hit 1000 today GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

199,993 at last count


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

200,000th post


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Warriec takes the prize!!  So, what are you getting him,  George?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, that was fast!

Congratulations Warriec.

George will hit 1000 real soon.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

So warriec, you claim to have posted 200,000 times? More than Terry?

Just joking. 

I think George Simon should be "asked" to learn to say "Hello" in Hindi, or something silly of that sort, to accommodate or acknowledge our PT members from India.

Who knows? We (Americans) may be all out-sourced someday.

Then, eventually the Indians will be out-sourcing their work to the U.S.

Whatever.

Larry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

little Bird Made The 200,000 Post
larry Colone 200,001
warriec 200,002


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

nope, over all we have jumped the 200000 post mark on pigeon talk, I have yet to reach 1000 post mark


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Two Mile Stones*

RING THEM BELLS,TOOT THAT HORN AND BANG THE DRUM TWO MILE STONES IN ONE DAY 200,000 POST FOR PIGEON TALK and 1000 for yours truly.    GEORGE


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations, George!!!

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> RING THEM BELLS,TOOT THAT HORN AND BANG THE DRUM TWO MILE STONES IN ONE DAY 200,000 POST FOR PIGEON TALK and 1000 for yours truly.    GEORGE


RING A LING A LING
TOOT TOOT TOOT TOOT
BOOM BOOM


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Congrats, George! for 1000 + posts.

(This post helps me get to that marker, slowly, also). 

If someone started to charge us for each post or thread, I suppose some of us (me specifically) would be continuously amending or adding on to each post, rather than starting a new one. In a way, following in the footsteps of the comedian Jack Benny, who didn't age after he reached his 39th birthday.

Larry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WOOOOOO HOOOOOO!!! AREN'T WE SPECIAL???!!!

AND...*

LET ME BE THE _FIRST_ TO OFFER GEORGE OUR CONGRATULATIONS ON MAKING HIS 1,000TH POST AND BEYOND!!! 

   

However, you will have a ways to go, George, before you talk as much as I do!  

HUGS and SCRITCHES, GEORGE!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DARN!!! YOU GUYS ARE FAST!

Well, anyway...I was in the lineup, even if not FIRST!  

(will teach me to check PAGE *2* FIRST!!! LOL

shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> Congrats George......curious enough......my last post was on Horsesgot6's thread about Male or Female how do I find out.....and I quoted YOUR response *""you lift the tail and look!"" *That must be the post that made 200,000.



Now, THAT'S what I call a DEFINITIVE POST!!!  

Guess we WILL NOT forget WHICH post made # 200,000 and helped George on his way to 1000, eh???    

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on your 1,000th post, George! I'm so very glad that you joined us here on Pigeon-Talk and appreciate all your helpful and humorous posts  

200,000 for the Pigeon-Talk board is really impressive! I'm proud of all of us!

I've been a member here since March of 2001, but don't know exactly when the Pigeon-Talk board actually started up .. obviously, sometime prior to when I joined.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations George, and congratulations to Pigeon Talk. I've gotta say that this is one of the neatest sites I've ever seen. Whoever designed this was a genius as it allows communication to occur in several different ways about so many different topics. But overall, a site is only as good as the people who post and you are all terrific!! Thank you Terry for telling me about PT.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations George, and to PT, it's been really fun, and I appreciate all our members and moderators here.

I also want to give a very special thanks to the owner and administrator of this site, for making it all possible.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

warriec said:


> Out of curiousity, when did PIGEON TALK first start.


I have seen posts as far back as Nov. 2000.
But not sure of the exact date that Pigeon-Talk was formed.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations to all of us for being talkers! 

Nona, I had initially thought Warriec did the 200,000 but belated congratulations to you for such a milestone.

George, I love you and appreciate all you do for us.

Maybe Bigbird or Googull will come on and give us some background on just how the forum started and when. I know I am very grateful to Bigbird for getting things going and supporting the forum all these years.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bigbird's (the owner of this wonderful site) join date is August 19, 2000.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just noticed we hit another milestone yesterday - 505 people on the forum, both members and guests, at one time - the most ever! Just now when I checked there were 299 people on. That is terrific!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, bless its heart, our forum's software doesn't delineate The Web's Search Engines' seach programs (e.g., the Yahoo! Slurp Spiders) from actual people. Right now when I just looked, there were over a hundred of those things going through the site's various threads, past and present. I suspect that you'd need to severely diminish the actual numbers if you were to discount those things.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You're right, though I have never seen that many "spiders" lurking around at one time - still, that is a terrific number.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I get a weekly report on the quantity of views that my Webshots pictures get--it's way up, too. I'd almost bet that Yahoo! is slurping there, too. Maybe they've decided to go head-to-head with Google for your search engine dollar...

Pidgey


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My webshots hit a high as well. I suspect that the link I have here and on the Squirrel Board has been the reason for it too. 

Hey Pidgey, you have webshots pictures?

Can you share with us?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, Victor, most of the pictures that I post here are really Webshots links. I keep a few on here for folks who specifically can't view Webshots like Alice but most are. So, you've probably seen all or most of my Webshots pictures.

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, bless its heart, our forum's software doesn't delineate The Web's Search Engines' seach programs (e.g., the Yahoo! Slurp Spiders) from actual people. Right now when I just looked, there were over a hundred of those things going through the site's various threads, past and present. I suspect that you'd need to severely diminish the actual numbers if you were to discount those things.
> 
> Pidgey the Party Pooper


------------


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alice, funneee - I had to go back and read the Pidgey's post to see what you did.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Alice, funneee - I had to go back and read the Pidgey's post to see what you did.


Et tu, Brute?

Pidgey the Persecuted


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Alice, funneee - I had to go back and read the Pidgey's post to see what you did.


I couldn't resist; 'dem creepy crawlies have always been his hobby horse and when I read his post, that is the first thing that came to mind.  

Licha


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> I couldn't resist; 'dem creepy crawlies have always been his hobby horse and when I read his post, that is the first thing that came to mind.
> 
> Licha


An' 'dem creepy crawlies are really on the go now... there's over two hundred of them on the site right now. Methinks some evil villain (and NOT Doktor von Pigeonstein either!) is cloning the little rats (speaking euphemistically--my apologies to the Rat Rescue folks) in order to...

...TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!

Or, at least, The Internet.

It's a plot, I tell ya'!!!

Pidgey the Paranoid


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> An' 'dem creepy crawlies are really on the go now... there's over two hundred of them on the site right now. Methinks some evil villain (and NOT Doktor von Pigeonstein either!) is cloning the little rats (speaking euphemistically--my apologies to the Rat Rescue folks) in order to...
> 
> ...TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!
> 
> ...


"The itsy-bitsy spider climbed up the garden wall.
Down came the rain and made the spider fall!
Out came the sun and dried up all the rain.
Now, the itsy-bitsy spider climbs up the wall again!"

You are right to be paranoid, Pidgey, spiders and scorpios ARE takin' over the world!     

Shi
the not so paranoid


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> You are right to be paranoid, Pidgey, spiders and scorpios ARE takin' over the world!
> 
> Shi
> the not so paranoid


Yep... plays right in ta' what I was jussa' sayin'...

...ABOUT SUMPIN' *EVIL* A'TEKKIN' OVER TA' WHIRL!!!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Yep... plays right in ta' what I was jussa' sayin'...
> 
> ...ABOUT SUMPIN' *EVIL* A'TEKKIN' OVER TA' WHIRL!!!
> 
> Pidgey



*SIGH* SHOCKED! THAT's WHAT I AM! Here, I thought _I WAS_ the one with Dementia symptoms. 

I can see that Pidgey has me beat! How SOON he has forgotten the *EVIL* Dr. Pigeonstein, who not only considered the WORLD his oyster, but ALL the PIGEONS in it!

NOW, I know the TRUE meaning of the pot calling the kettle EVIL!  

AND, I'll have him know, that Scorpios taking over the world (with itsy-bitsy spiders) is a GOOD thing. Since when have the words "love" and "hugs" come from Pidgey's (a.k.a. Dr. Pigeonstein) postings??? 

Shi
the maligned


----------

